# acc Transfer



## MoeJoe1992 (26. August 2012)

Meine frage ist ich habe ein battle net Acc ohne WoW drauf, und möchte mit dem addon wieder spielen. Mein Kumpel hat auf seinem battle net Accra einige WoW Acc. Meine frage ist kann ich einen von seinen Acc auf mein battle net Acc übertragen?


----------



## Svayne (27. August 2012)

Es 'kann' funktionieren, ich habe das gleiche mal gemacht mit 2 battle.net-accs. Wobei mir beide battle.net-accs gehört haben. 

Was du sicher machen müsstest ist, bei deinem Acc den Namen ändern damit es so aussieht als ob der Acc der gleichen Person gehört.

Wisst ihr auch beide die geheime Frage inkl. Antwort? Kann evtl. auch noch gefragt sein.

Dann würde ich es so machen das ich auf battle.net ein Support-Ticket aufmache und da drin halt beschreibe was ich machen will, ohne eine Zweitperson zu erwähnen.

Evtl. müsstest du oder dein Freund noch eine Kopie von nem Pass oder ner ID Blizzard schicken.

Ich kann für nichts garantieren das es so funktioniert aber bei mir ging das vor ca. 1 Jahr noch.

Grüsse


----------



## MoeJoe1992 (27. August 2012)

Hört sich ja mit viel warterei an  ich Versuchs wenn net Freunde werben. Danke


----------



## PF81 (27. August 2012)

Sollte nur gehen wenn die Person identisch ist, dem die Accounts gehören. Namensänderungen vom battle.net Account machen die glaube ich gar nicht. Ausgenommen tatsächliche Änderungen wegen Namensänderung, Heirat o.ä.. Aber aus einem Fritz Müller einen Joseph Maier machen ist schwierig.

Aber Versuch kostet ja nichts. Halt uns auf dem laufenden.


----------

